#  Chat Ecke >   Bekommen Zwillinge wieder Zwillinge? >

## sun

Hallo zusammen! 
Weiß einer vielleicht dazu mehr?  
Ich bin eineiiger Zwilling, meine Cousin sind auch Zwilling, Oma ist auch Zwilling.  
Bis heute habe ich immer gedacht, da es nur bei jeder zweiter Generation vorkommt. 
Aber meine Schwester war heute wieder beim Frauenarzt und hat mit dem über Schwangerschaft und ein Kind planen und so gesprochen. Und hat ihm auch gefragt, wegen Zwillinge bekommen. Um so mehr sie erzählt hat, also Zwillinge die bei uns vorkommen um so mehr meitne er, das die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt, das wir auch Zwillinge bekommen.  
Sie war voll happy. 
Aber ich!!!!! Naja, nicht das ich sie nicht haben will. Aber ich bin schon immer beim überlegen, wie es denn mit einem wäre. Komme ich damit klar. Mit der Schwangerschaft, der Geburt und vorallem dannach. Ich meine jetzt wegen meiner Erkrankungen. Und zwei auf einmal ist schon heftig. Ich würde mich total freuen, wenn es denn mal so seien sollte, das ich überhaupt eines bekommen darf bzw kann.  
Habt ihr Erfahrung oder so?

----------


## Monsti

Hallo sun,  es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein, dass sich Zwillinge in bestimmten Familien häufen. Eine Großtante von mir hatte u.a. aufgrund mehrerer Zwillingsgeburten 21 (einundzwanzig!!!) Kinder zur Welt gebracht. 18 von diesen wurden erwachsen. Eine meiner Schwestern hat ebenfalls eineiige Zwillis. Auch mein Urgroßvater war ein Zwilling.  Wie will man das beeinflussen - außer per Verhütung?  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Smurf

*@ Monsti,  
21 Kinder??  
Aber beeinflussen kann man das nicht, ob es nun Zwillis werden oder nicht. Da muß man dann halt auch den Doppelpack nehmen, wenn es denn soweit sein sollte...  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Ja, Andrea, und meine Großtante überlebte sämtliche ihrer Kinder: Sie wurde knapp 93 Jahre alt und war fast bis zum Schluss fit wie ein Turnschuh.  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## quaks

Hallo 
ich hab auch schonmal was über familäre Häufung von Zwillingsgeburten gelesen. 
Und wenn die Kinder älter sind, ist da bestimmt toll, nur die ersten 1-2 Jahre möchte ich das nicht machen müssen. Anderseits wächst frau und man da wohl auch mit ihren Aufgaben. 
Also nicht vorher verrückt machen - abwarten und dann das beste draus machen. 
;-) 
lg Sandra

----------

